# Hair loss



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Pushkin is getting balder by the day... His fur is really thin on his body and I've noticed a few patches where his harness goes that is practically just skin with a wee bit of fluff.

Assuming it is his prednisolone that is causing this - will it grow back if he ever gets off the steroids??

Also, do you think I should stop combing him through so much as that is how a lot of it is coming out?

His legs are okay - apart from when he is sitting and he has bald knees on his back legs - but his body....not so good!

Any advice?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

My neighbor's lab was on prednisone (somewhat high dosage) for a period of time and he lost just about all of his hair!!! I did not know that could happen, but do know once he was off the prednisone the hair started growing back.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Well that's reassuring 

Just hoping he's not totally bald by the time he gets off them (if ever!) or it will cost me a fortune in pullovers for him! Might have to take up knitting...


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Poor Pushkin ! High doses of pred do cause hair loss. One of my Bichons lost almost all of his hair. It does grow back. I kept up his combing to prevent matting. I also took him very short . 

I hope little Pushkin is off of Pred soon ! You are giving him such a wonderful life. Sending good thoughts your way.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Poor little Pushkin! He will need even more cuddles! Hee hee! Yes,the steroids are the culprit I'm afraid,but if they are working you have to keep him on them I suppose. Harnesses can rub, I find they cause little knots on Billy and Tia's backs. I wonder if you could use a different brush on Pushkin?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I tend to comb him so I can do it really gently inch by inch - a brush covers too much area and I'm a bit paranoid about causing him any tugging which might bruise him (or hurt). Takes forever, but I guess he's worth it 

I'll just carry on as we are and hope that one day he is fully fluffed again!

Thanks


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Lovely little lad,you love him to bits don't you fluffy or bald! And he is so adorable,he's very lucky to have such wonderful owners.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Carrie-e said:


> Lovely little lad,you love him to bits don't you fluffy or bald! And he is so adorable,he's very lucky to have such wonderful owners.


Yep, have to say he is firmly fixed in our hearts, he's such a daft dog, and a wonderful counterpoint to Pippin (who we also love of course!)


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poor Pushkin . It is never fun to loose hair. Hopefully he can get off the pred soon and it will grow back. It's weird though because Killa was just put on a long acting corticosteroid called Vetalog for her hairloss. Hers is related to allergies though and she is also getting lesions everywhere. One of the side effects for long term use is hairloss so hopefully she won't need more than one dose. 
Her biggest bald spot  it goes up her neck too. 







Tell Pushkin he is not alone and Killa hopes he gets better soon . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Aw poor Killa! That's a very similar spot to Pushkin's worst bald spots.

He sends her a hairless cuddle


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Our senior dog poodle mix was on prednisone for awhile and she developed bald spots and thinning hair. It came back once she was off of it for about 3-4 weeks.

I hope Pushkin is feeling better soon


----------

